# paint



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boys I got a paint Job, coat over existing paint in a house, been so long but how many coats I need.:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Two coats Joe, Always two coats, Three if you get cheap paint trying to cover a dark colour.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> boys I got a paint Job, coat over existing paint in a house, been so long but how many coats I need.:blink:


Really depends on what ur trying 2 cover up?
If its the same or similar colour then u could get away with 1 coat!
But as Caz says 2 coats and buy decent paint so u don't need the third coat as that's just more time which equals more money out of ur pocket if ur on a price!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Really depends on what ur trying 2 cover up?
> If its the same or similar colour then u could get away with 1 coat!
> But as Caz says 2 coats and buy decent paint so u don't need the third coat as that's just more time which equals more money out of ur pocket if ur on a price!:thumbsup:


I'm with this guy, if you buy a high solids color and prime with a cheap latex white one coat will do it. My favorite is Glidden Professional Lifemaster 9300. Zero VOC and a full bodied latex.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm with this guy, if you buy a high solids color and prime with a cheap latex white one coat will do it. My favorite is Glidden Professional Lifemaster 9300. Zero VOC and a full bodied latex.


thanks guys I bought delux, looks creamy, man I cant paint fast had to tell my self to use the force, so I am using my sprayer...


----------

